# Blaze under saddle! (img heavy)



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Missy, that last pic with you smiling says it all. I think you did well with your choice and will a little more muscle, he's going to be a looker!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Missy, that last pic with you smiling says it all. I think you did well with your choice and will a little more muscle, he's going to be a looker!


Thanks Bill  I really adore him. He's mellowed out so much, loves to be around me (case in point, I hopped off after my ride yesterday, left the reins over his head and walked to the rail to chat with my BF and Blaze followed right behind without my leading him) and is just the coolest guy.

I do think he gets a little bored by arena work (he was uber pokey yesterday and it took urging to keep him in a trot), so I need to figure out ways to keep that interesting, plus make sure to take him on hacks on the weekends.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you two look really good! You both look nice and relaxed 

Next time tell your BF to space out the photos! hehe I told Tom that yesterday and he took pictures the entire ride! (finally!)


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> you two look really good! You both look nice and relaxed
> 
> Next time tell your BF to space out the photos! hehe I told Tom that yesterday and he took pictures the entire ride! (finally!)


Ha, yea. He's actually come with me other times before and taken a boatload of photos w/my on Spree at w/t/c, but yesterday was windy, I was just kind of tootling around, and he'd brought a book from school to read.

Blaze farted on him as I was untacking; it was hilarious :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Montana did the same thing a few times to Tom! When I was bringing him out, i had to turn him around in the aisle way, and once when Monty's butt was in Tom's direction, he farted a few times! lol


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Montana did the same thing a few times to Tom! When I was bringing him out, i had to turn him around in the aisle way, and once when Monty's butt was in Tom's direction, he farted a few times! lol


Haha, our boys are trying to assert their dominance over our men. That's hilarious. Do you call him Monty? That's adorable.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah at times. When he's being good its Monty. When i want him to come its Montana (in a happy voice) and when he's being bad its "Montana" in a non happy voice


----------



## DressageNJumper (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cute pictures!  Just wondering - how tall is Blaze? He looks pretty big to me.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

DressageNJumper said:


> Very cute pictures!  Just wondering - how tall is Blaze? He looks pretty big to me.


Thanks you! He is 15.2 or 15.3, I believe. I'm also kinda small, only 5'4''.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Blaze is such a pretty boy!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty pictures! Looks like fun  I like your horse!! He's beautiful.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like him!  He sure is a nice boy! He has the cutest ears ever!  Reminds me of Dillon.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks all! 

Aw well Dillion is a major cutie pie so that's quite the compliment!


----------

